# Leaving the Army



## tankieman (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all I am British Soldier well due to leave in 2 months currently based in Fallingbostell, I have my full Class one HGV with experience in Heavy Haulage I speak German well enough to get me by. I have had a look through the forum does anyone know of any Haulage companies that will take a Germany/British speaking driver with runs back to the UK?.

I have a home with my Fiancé and know I need to register at the amt and get health cover but I am having no look on the internet to find a job and time is running out for me.

Many thanks in advance 

Dan


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know of any off hand but have you tried a German google with 'LKW-Fahrer jobs' or approaching some of the haulage companies that make daily runs to Germany from the UK?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First question - do you have the appropriate German licenses to drive whatever you are looking at?


----------



## tankieman (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I hold full European license which allows me to drive all over Europe. I have been looking frantic for jobs but to no avail does anyone know of any Heavy haulage companies or normal haulage companies in northern Germany taking on ?


----------



## tullamore2012 (Apr 2, 2012)

tankieman said:


> Hi all I am British Soldier well due to leave in 2 months currently based in Fallingbostell, I have my full Class one HGV with experience in Heavy Haulage I speak German well enough to get me by. I have had a look through the forum does anyone know of any Haulage companies that will take a Germany/British speaking driver with runs back to the UK?.
> 
> I have a home with my Fiancé and know I need to register at the amt and get health cover but I am having no look on the internet to find a job and time is running out for me.
> 
> ...


How much service do you have in the Army,as I have contacts looking for ex services personel


----------



## tankieman (Jan 7, 2012)

I have 12 years service and held a full clean License since passing my tests full HGV since 2004 and was a tank transporter for the last 2 years. Also done on the side work in the UK driving nights for 4 years so I am used to modern trucks as well as old army ones. If you would like any more info please PM me I am running low on resources and running out of time fast


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

There are many german ,dutch and belgian haulage companies who employ British LKW drivers ,Franz Maas, Eddie Stobert , just to name 2 off hand , but before they allow you to go international be prepared to do 12 to 18months of local work


----------

